# Boats for sale with large holes in their hulls



## bustersmarine (May 22, 2009)

If you are looking for nothing, I'm selling that....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 22, 2009)

Goodbye pendejo!


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Doughboy (May 23, 2009)

I AM SICK AND TIRED OF SPAMMERS!


----------

